# Secret Patagonia Outlet Ordering Details and Coupon Code Info



## sbdivemaster

Living near the Patagonia Corporate HQ and their nearby outlet store (Real Cheap Sports), I have been helping out forumites with procuring good prices on Patagonia gear. Until recently, I thought that the Patagonia gear had to be purchased in-store only.

Well, during my last visit, I was let in on the secret about ordering Patagonia gear directly from the site. If you go to the main site, you will not find any links to the Patagonia area, so it will appear as if you cannot order Patagonia online. However, if you use the special URL, you will be able to purchase online:

Several times a year they have sales, and I get notices in the mail. When those notices arrive, I will post the coupon codes here in this thread. Currently they are having a "Preferred Customer" sale with 20% off store wide - they sell other gear besides Patagonia as well.

The sale goes until 10/31/2012; coupon code is *FALLHOOKUP2012*.

Enjoy!




> *ASK ANDY UPDATE:* In addition to all the great information below, be sure to check out our Patagonia Outlet article that covers everything you wanted to know about shopping at the outlet store!


----------



## sbdivemaster

I got a message that someone was unable to find the Snap-T's on the site; it's a hot item, and they've actually added more since my above post:


----------



## brantley11

The coupon code is coming up invalid. Any ideas?


----------



## sbdivemaster

brantley11 said:


> The coupon code is coming up invalid. Any ideas?


Good question, thanks for bringing it up!

You'll need to register at the site, then log in. After that, the coupon code should work.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Veteran's Day Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!

Thursday, November 8th - Monday, November 12th

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## unrooted

DAMMIT! I just ordered a Large Down Sweater-Hoody in Channel Blue for $170. After taxes & Shipping it would have been $147. Oh Well.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*End of the Year Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Now - Monday, December 31, 2012

No code required.

Sample Prices:

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## hardline_42

:aportnoy:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Presidents' Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, February 14, 2013 - Monday, February 18, 2013

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## VictorRomeo

For those interested, Dublin hosts the only Patagonia(owned) outlet store in Europe. Conveniently located in the centre, they ususally carry a good level of last season stock along with all the classics. Sometimes they also host sample sales with some really interesting products. Pricing is usually 50% of their online euro price and they host quarterly sales with even better discount. My wife picked up one of their high end Goretex shells with a list of €600 for €150 just after Christmas.


----------



## salgy

sbdivemaster said:


> *Presidents' Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*
> 
> Thursday, February 14, 2013 - Monday, February 18, 2013
> 
> No code required.
> 
> Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


Just an FYI, regular Patagonia is also up to 60% off through February 18 as well


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Memorial Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, May 23rd - Monday, May 27th

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Mid-Summer Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, May 23rd - Monday, May 27th

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Labor Day Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, August 29th - Monday, September 2nd

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Fall Hook-Up Sale - 20% off with Coupon Code*

Now - October 31, 2013

Coupon Code: *FALLHOOKUP13*

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Presidents' Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, February 13, 2014 - Monday, February 17, 2014

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Memorial Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, May 22, 2014 - Monday, May 26, 2014

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Mid-Summer Sale '14 - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Wednesday, July 16th - Monday, July 20th

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Labor Day Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, August 28th - Monday, September 1st

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Fall Hook-Up Sale - 20% off with Coupon Code*

Now through November 2, 2014

Coupon Code: *FALLHOOKUP14*

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Veteran's Day Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, November 6th - Tuesday, November 11th

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Spring Hook-Up Sale - 20% off with Coupon Code*

Now - May 3, 2015

Coupon Code: *SPRINGHOOKUP15*

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:

You'll will need to register at the site, then log in for the coupon code to work.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Memorial Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, May 21st - Monday, May 25th

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## Chi

Thanks!!!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Mid-Summer Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Wednesday, July 15th - Monday, July 19th

No code required.

Be sure to use the special link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Labor Day Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, September 3rd - Monday, September 7th

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## winghus

*

Fall Hook-Up Sale - 20% off with Coupon Code*

Now through November 2, 2015 ( I'm not sure about the date just copied last year's post. It's working right now though)

Coupon Code: *FALLHOOKUP15*

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:

Tried last year's code with current date and it works so since he hasn't posted this yet, here you go.​


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Veteran's Day Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Wednesday, November 11th - Sunday, November 15th

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*End of the Year Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Saturday, December 26, 2015 - Tuesday, January 5, 2016

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## Robertson

Any idea when the next sale might be? February?


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Presidents' Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, February 11, 2016 - Monday, February 15, 2016

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Spring Hook-Up Sale - 20% off with Coupon Code*

Now - April 17, 2016

Coupon Code: *SPRINGHOOKUP16*

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:

You'll will need to register at the site, then log in for the coupon code to work.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Memorial Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, May 26th - Monday, May 30th

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Mid-Summer Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Wednesday, July 13th - Monday, July 17th

No code required.

Be sure to use the special link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Labor Day Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, September 1st - Monday, September 5th

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Fall Hook-Up Sale - 20% off with Coupon Code*

Now - November 1, 2016

Coupon Code: *FALLHOOKUP16*

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## DriCamp2

Sbdivemaster: just found this thread. Thanks so much for maintaining it, much appreciated!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Veteran's Day Sale 2016 - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Wednesday, November 9th - Sunday, November 13th

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*End of the Year Sale '16 - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Monday, December 26, 2016 - Monday, January 2, 2017

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Presidents' Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, February 16, 2017 - Monday, February 20, 2017

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Memorial Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, May 25th - Monday, May 29th

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Labor Day Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, August 31 - Monday, September 4th

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Fall Hook-Up Sale - 20% off with Coupon Code*

Now - October 31, 2017

Coupon Code: *FALLHOOKUP17*

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:

*Consider yourself hooked-up!*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Veteran's Day Sale '17 - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Wednesday, November 8th - Sunday, November 12th

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*End of the Year Sale '17 - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Now through Monday, December 31, 2017

No code required.

Be sure to use the secret link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Presidents' Weekend Sale - All Merchandise 10% - 60% off!*

Thursday, February 15, 2018 - Monday, February 19, 2018

No code required.

Be sure to use the link to get to the Patagonia section:


----------

